
Stephen Hawking: About aliens and how life will evolve. - animeshk
http://www.hawking.org.uk/life-in-the-universe.html
======
veli_joza
I enjoyed the Stephen's thoughts of evolution expanded through external
transmission. I don't actually agree because natural selection gets really
fuzzy with this model, but it's very engaging viewpoint.

It's also interesting that the whole article is about Fermi Paradox and Great
Filter, but he never mentions those two concepts by name. I wonder why?

~~~
animeshk
It's indeed very interesting to imagine how a mechanical lifeform, that would
have replaced DNA based life, be like..

I personally believe that as nanotechnology will advance in the later part of
the century, biotechnology will be revolutionized and we, as humans, will
eventually head towards becoming an immortal society. I'm not sure how long it
will take but the developments in nanotech could also lead to teleportation
(signs of which are theoretically quite evident among Higgs Bosons).. I wonder
if Stephen considers that those phenomena could ever scale up.

The great filter is my favorite hypothesis for the Fermi Paradox too. But as
much as I would like to think we might be the first civilization ever to cross
the higher levels, I also hope that we don't destroy ourselves with our fast
evolving technology.

